# Summer Sausage with Recipe and pics



## travisty (Jan 3, 2018)

Been doing a bunch of summer sausage lately, and really been enjoying and perfecting the process. Here is my most recent run, which was so tasty, and pretty simple. Recipe at bottom.

First off, be aware that this summer sausage is not shelf stable. It can be refrigerated for a couple weeks, or frozen for at least a year.

For this recipe, I used a Bottom Round roast with some of the fat trimmed off, a London Broil (Top Round Steak/Roast), and 20% pork, for which I actually used some loin steaks, but I did shoulder last time with good results too, but I wanted to go a bit leaner this time for moisture shed. FIY: I did a couple 100% beef batches too, and used my brisket trimmings for fat, but the 100% beef wasn't as well liked by me or my extended family at Christmas.






I ground up the meat, mixed in the cure (tenderquick) and seasonings, and stuffed it into fibrous casings. The first time I did this I tried by hand and it was a messy nightmare, with lots of air pockets in the sausage. I don't have a wide salami tube, but the regular small tube worked totally fine!





Once the sausages are stuffed, leave them at least 12 and up to 24 hours in the fridge to cure.





Throw the sausages into your smoker at 200 degrees until an IT of 155 is reached, then pull and ice bath to stop cooking. I vac seal mine up and throw what I'm not eating right away into the freezer.











*RECIPE:*

4 lbs. lean ground beef (or up to 20% pork)
¼ c. Morton's Tender Quick Curing Salt
2 TBSP. of your fav BBQ rub (I used Meatchurch, Holy Cow, and Oakridge Crucible Ghost Pepper)
1 TBSP minced garlic
*You can also add a few different rubs for a more complex profile, go as high as 4 TBSP as long as the rubs aren't too high in salt) You can also add liquid or powder smoke for more smoky flavor, as not much will penetrate the casings.

*Grind the meat and mix thoroughly with the curing salts and other ingredients. Mix for several minutes using a pinching/squeezing method with all of your fingers to ensure incorporation.

*Stuff into fibrous casings, and store in the refrigerator for at least 12 hours and as much as 24.

*I cook it one of 2 ways, one being smoke at 200 until an IT of 155 is reached, or smoke at 185 for 2 hours then sous vide at 155 for 2 hours.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 3, 2018)

I can't wait to see the pics, I would like to try and make summer sausage, but since I "never" tasted it, I'm afraid I might not like it (which isn't me) and then I've wasted my time.
I love sharing the fruits of my labor, I also know the taste buds of my friends and family, so I got to think of them as well, more then I do me.
So, .... ya know what, any suggestions on where to buy and/or order some "good" summer sausage to try?
I should have done this years ago.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 3, 2018)

You should be able to go to any deli, butcher with a deli or grocery store that has a decent deli and find summer sausage of a few variations. Grab some try it plain, make some sammies and see what you think. Summer sausage is a great one in our family.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 3, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## travisty (Jan 3, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> I can't wait to see the pics, I would like to try and make summer sausage, but since I "never" tasted it, I'm afraid I might not like it (which isn't me) and then I've wasted my time.
> I love sharing the fruits of my labor, I also know the taste buds of my friends and family, so I got to think of them as well, more then I do me.
> So, .... ya know what, any suggestions on where to buy and/or order some "good" summer sausage to try?
> I should have done this years ago.



***Pictures added above!

Its really quite an easy process, if you make this recipe above you'll end up with 4 (1lb) sausages, so in my opinion, id rather just try that. Even the hilshirie farms stuff isn't terrible, and can give you an idea as to whether you'd like it. Or like the others suggested, a decent deli should have something better, or even slim Jim type stuff can give you an idea of what you'll get. 

For this batch, I also added a bunch more ghost chili rub, and some scorpion pepper so that half of the batch was super spicy, and I actually like that half better. Other people add jalapeños and even cheddar and such, just make it what you want really! This is just a nice sort of "traditional flavored recipe (whatever that means in the contact)


----------



## travisty (Jan 3, 2018)

Here is a good cross-section pic for some inside detail. Soooooo tasty!


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 3, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice job, I may to try this summer sausage thing.
As far as finding summer sausage in a deli up in Ct, Hmmm, I never saw it.
I thought it may be like bologna, which I like.
thanks


----------



## travisty (Jan 3, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> Oh man I stuffed my 1st 5lb of SS with a Kitchen aid stuffer like you are doing. It about ruined me. Went out and bought a LEM 5lb stuffer and what took about an hour now is done in 5 minutes. The KA grinder works good but that stuffer attachment was designed by a sadist.
> 
> I am also prefer SS on the hotter side. In addition to lots of cayenne and crushed red pepper a couple heaping TBLS of home grown dehydrated ground habanero into a 5lb mix warms things up nicely.



Well I may have to justify one down the road if I start doing more re sausage. The KA was a walk in the park compared to the first time I did sausage and stuffed by hand. But yeah it did take about an hour to stuff 10 sausages.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2018)

Fantastic looking sausage, especially since you used a KA grinder and stuffer.
Very nicely done my friend!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2018)

Sausage looks great I had an old sausage stuffer it looked like a funnel LIKE
Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 4, 2018)

Good looking SS. Bet it tastes great as well...


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 4, 2018)

travisty said:


> Well I may have to justify one down the road if I start doing more re sausage. The KA was a walk in the park compared to the first time I did sausage and stuffed by hand. But yeah it did take about an hour to stuff 10 sausages.



When you use grinders as stuffers with fat in your recipe the auger will collect fat and lower the percentage in the meat. This alone makes the stuffer worth buying. Look for sales. I got mine from cabelas in the 5# version when on sale and using up my Cabelas points. The LEM version with metal gears is also a good one.

A mixer is another good option. I went with a huge 1/2" drill from an auction and a paint mixer I use only for meat. 

Your bologna looks good though


----------



## driedstick (Jan 4, 2018)

Looks great,,, Nice job


----------



## smokinq13 (Jan 4, 2018)

i just made a 5lb batch to smoke tomorrow! i used venison though.... I have a field and stream grinder/stuffer but i hate, i mean HATE using it as a stuffer, do you have trouble with using the kitchen aid attachment?


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 4, 2018)

T, Fine looking SS!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 4, 2018)

Awesome looking summer sausage!  Thanks for the step by step picks.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 4, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> i just made a 5lb batch to smoke tomorrow! i used venison though.... I have a field and stream grinder/stuffer but i hate, i mean HATE using it as a stuffer, do you have trouble with using the kitchen aid attachment?



 How much sausage do you make or intend to? That is the important question, We do alot and we started out using the KA attachment but soon found it to be more pain that what it was worth. We went to a dedicated grinder and stuffer. We do quite a bit usually when we do ours. If your doing small amounts and not going to do more than that at 1 time then sure, Otherwise I would recommend a dedicated stuffer and grinder. Most people here I have talked to have went that route as well.


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 4, 2018)

I agree with ab Canuck. We process a lot of vension. I would buy a dedicated grinder and sausage stuffer . Cabelas has some decent deals right now. Their stuffer is on sale for 112. I love that thing. So much easier than using the attachments that come with the grinder


----------



## tropics (Jan 5, 2018)

What kind of Hog Ring Pliers did you use? Looking for a better pare the I have TIA
Richie


----------



## travisty (Jan 7, 2018)

tropics said:


> What kind of Hog Ring Pliers did you use? Looking for a better pare the I have TIA
> Richie



This is the pair I use. They work okay, not amazing, but they get the job done.


----------

